# Anyone from Honolulu, Hi knows where to Refill co2 tank



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

Iam looking to get a co2 system for a 55g tank. I was looking at a 5lbs co2 tank, but wandering how much does it cost to refill and where in Honolulu is a place that refills co2 tanks. I was considering those paintball 24oz co2 tanks where I can go to sport authority and have it refilled for $3.50 but again not sure how long it will last. If it lasts a month that would be ok, I know those co2 pro system where you can use paintball co2 tanks.

My other option is getting a JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Built-in Check Valve and a 5lbs co2 tank and a co2 diffuser. Is that all I would need to get this running?

Any advice or help is appreciated

thanks


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not from Honolulu but almost everywhere in the US has fire extinguisher places or welding supply shops both places should be able to refill your tank.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to APC!  You might want to post here also.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/hawaii-discussion-area/


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:welcome: pm replied!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't go to gaspro.

Oahu Fire Protection Inc
96-1350 Waihona St
Pearl City, HI 96782-1970
(808) 455-1295‎


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! This forum is great!


----------

